# Hunter Light Kit



## sarabeth20 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a Hunter ceiling fan and need to find a light kit to install on it. The problem is, the fan came with the house, and I have no information on it. I have taken it apart and can't find a model number on it anywhere. The mounting plate is 3" across, and the switch that controls the blade direction is a vertical switch. When I tried to ask Hunter what light kits would fit, they refused to help me without a model number. The light kits I find online don't give information on the mounting plate diameter. Can anyone help me find a light kit that may work with this fan?


----------



## kok328 (Mar 31, 2011)

go to your local big box store and purchase a universal light kit, keep your reciept and if it doesn't fit take it back for a refund but, chances are you will be fine with your purchase.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 31, 2011)

There is only two differant one's 4" and 3" so any 3" one should work.
Your going to have to drop the fan down enough to connect up the red wire or blue wire marked light with a tag on it to the incoming black wire.


----------

